# Birman Kitty!



## birman101 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to show some pictures of my 1 year old Birman Hank!! We rescued him when he was 8 months old from a rescue in Virginia! He is the love of my life and a perfect angel! If your thinking about getting a cat get a Birman!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! My first cat, Cinderella, was a Birman. Sweetest cat ever. Love the name Hank.


----------



## birman101 (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you!! What a cute name!!! Yes Birmans are the way to go!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi, and welcome! He is adorable! His eyes are so beautiful. I love the lynx point. He looks like a big boy. How much does he weigh?


----------



## birman101 (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you!! He is around 10-12 pounds. Yes he is a very big boy!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

He reminds me of a feline friend who I consider to be a family member. Looks almost like this guy. Very friendly & very loving. Loves to give neck hugs!!! Loud purr machine too.


----------

